# InkSoft Offers Vantage Apparel Catalog In Online Designer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

InkSoft users now have the ability to offer a full range of Vantage Apparel products to their online design customers. The addition of the 2016 Vantage Apparel catalog to InkSoft Design Studio gives customers integrated access to the complete Vantage Apparel line and provides users with a quick and simple way to add products to their InkSoft-powered web stores.

Vantage Apparel manufactures and stocks nearly 200 styles of fashion apparel, including performance wear, fleece, outerwear, T-shirts and headwear and has been a supplier of identity apparel to various markets for more than 35 years. In addition to its exclusive Vantage, Vansport™ and Velocity brands, it offers Greg Norman Corporate, adidas, Izod, Gildan, Eagle and Van Heusen products. 

For more information and step-by-step instructions on how to add products from Vantage Apparel, go to https://www.inksoft.com/vantage-apparel-integration/.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

